# Netbeans cannot open, no sources



## xall (3. Aug 2010)

Hab vor 5 Wochen ein Servlet geschrieben, alles schön und gut die Projektdaten sind aber irgendwie abhanden gekommen. Nun habe ich lediglich die class datei übrig wenn ich diese öffnen möchte kommt allerdings besagte Fehlermeldung "cannot open, no sources" jedoch muss ich nun den source code anschauen damit ich wieder daran arbeiten kann, jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Sonecc (3. Aug 2010)

java decompiler bei google eingeben und dir wqerden einige Links angeboten, wo du class dateien in Source Dateien umwandeln kannst.
Rechtliche Dinge sollte man dabei aber dennoch beachten


----------



## xall (3. Aug 2010)

danke sehr hat geklappt

naja rechtlich werde ich da jetzt nicht irgendwie belangt werden können wenn ich meine eigenen Programme öffne, denke ich


----------



## Sonecc (3. Aug 2010)

wenns das eigene ist, sicherlich nicht, war auch eher ein hinweis auf zukünftige nutzung oder für andere die das lesen


----------

